# Buddy at gym gave me some depo testosterone to try



## airkooled05 (Apr 19, 2011)

I am 63 . Not too bad a shape for a guy my age . Of course musuclar development has slowed down and energy levels down  some  . I have had some minor prostate issues in my life . They come and go and I self medicate with herbs and such . So , with that in mind I am a bit unsure of injecting this stuff . I was thinking of starting with just 1/4 cc and maybe to 1/2 cc over a month . I need some friendly advice . Thanks , John


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 19, 2011)

Probably a good idea just to ask your dr. At your age he might even prescribe it to you. I wouldnt waste my time with less than one cc a week. Aas needs to be run at an even blood level so taking a bit here and there won't work.


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 19, 2011)

Have you been to the doc yet to see what your t level is?


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 19, 2011)

airkooled05 said:


> I self medicate with herbs and such


 
me 2


----------



## TampaSRT (Apr 19, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> me 2


----------



## Himik (Apr 19, 2011)

At your age it is best to go do a doctor and explain the situation, more likely than not you will be put on trt.


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Apr 19, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Probably a good idea just to ask your dr. At your age he might even prescribe it to you. I wouldnt waste my time with less than one cc a week. Aas needs to be run at an even blood level so taking a bit here and there won't work.



2nd this^^


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 19, 2011)

ya man hit up a doc..see if you can get it a script it..that would be the best way imo


----------



## ROID (Apr 19, 2011)

Himik said:


> At your age it is best to go do a doctor and explain the situation, more likely than not you will be put on trt.



More than likely he needed to be put on TRT 20 yrs ago.

DHT and estrogen cause prostate problems.

Best thing is to go to a doc, get on a test replacement program along with an AI. Maybe HGH as well.

Screwing around taking a little here and there is a waste of time and just not a good idea for someone at any age.

realistically this guy is gonna do it anyway without seeing a doctor. maybe  he will take a few days to read and get a basic understanding of gear. 

At this guys age testosterone has WAY more benefits than disadvantages. 
I would advise to at least get blood work and a BP monitor for home.


----------



## OutWhey (Apr 19, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Probably a good idea just to ask your dr. At your age he might even prescribe it to you. I wouldnt waste my time with less than one cc a week. Aas needs to be run at an even blood level so taking a bit here and there won't work.


 Agree. It would be a very smart thing to do. Like Latsky mentioned...I dont think you would have a prob  getting it prescribed ot you.


----------



## airkooled05 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Thank you kindly*

I am out of work and already spent money  on  a doc that wanted to give me the cream . Money being tight as is with many I was trying to avoid playing Rusian Roulette with these docs . I cant afford it . 
Any way I appreciate all of your responses . I do have a steady source for it . I know a 1/4 cc isnt much . I thought I would start there to see how I responded and workup . Again , thank you kindly.I may need to just wait a while and go to another  doc .
Interesting about the prostate flare up . I had one in Dec . I had been taking dhea . I quit and it got worse . I then read on line where dhea mightbe advisable. I started it againand symptoms diminshed


----------



## Himik (Apr 20, 2011)

I would research docs in your area, you are bound to find someone who is known in the community for his practice of HRT. Ask around your gym, i am sure somebody knows a doc or two.


----------



## BigBird (Apr 20, 2011)

And a 1/4 - 1/2 cc every month would have zero anabolic effect.  However, it might have an effect on your prostate - for better or worse.  Not sure.  You may very well be eligible for TRT and then you're gtg.


----------



## Ravager (Apr 20, 2011)

Give it a go man, you deserve it.

I'd start with 1/2cc WEEKLY not monthly.

I bet you'll enjoy life more.


----------



## yerg (Apr 20, 2011)

androgel is VERY expensive..  Im sure a doc would give you weekly or at leat bi-weekly injections of depoit testosterone.  The injections are much cheaper.  I was just thinking that it sounds like money is an issue???


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 20, 2011)

Obviously you should discuss this with your MD.  What kind of prostate issues did you have?



/V


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 20, 2011)

at youre age you could get legit stuff from ur doc, so just do that


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 20, 2011)

for sure see about TRT, should definitely improve your life even outside the gym


----------



## airkooled05 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Thanks , you all have been great*

From what I gather the best thing to do is find a way to see a doc . I appreciate the time everyone took to respond  . Thank you kindly . 
One person asked about my prostate issues . Some  periodic inflammation and discomfort . Not a big issue but it is there . Thanks again


----------



## ROID (Apr 21, 2011)

airkooled05 said:


> From what I gather the best thing to do is find a way to see a doc . I appreciate the time everyone took to respond  . Thank you kindly .
> One person asked about my prostate issues . Some  periodic inflammation and discomfort . Not a big issue but it is there . Thanks again



you will really need to keep your estrogen in check for your prostate's sake.

You should have no problem finding a doctor. 

Do you not have insurance ?


----------



## tupin (Apr 21, 2011)

I get Benign Porstate Hypertrophy Syndrome (BPHS) when I cycle Test. The free Test seems to make me flare up. It's temporary so don't worry. It has always gone down when I do PCT. You should at least do a blood test to see your level of IGF, Test, and estrogen. It would be safer to self medicate with Test if you know your starting point.


----------



## ordawg1 (Apr 21, 2011)

*WTF- go have fun*



ROID said:


> More than likely he needed to be put on TRT 20 yrs ago.
> 
> DHT and estrogen cause prostate problems.
> 
> ...


 
Great post- I agree with everything said- but this post is " dead nuts on" and this guy already probably has his gear ordered. D- also posted above that less than one cc per week is almost worthless. Another great post. So-I will add. See the Doc- get your TRT gear- read everything on these boards and have at it. But- see the fucking doctor- have regular blood done- cycle in some of the PCT gear and blast if you want. Hell- you are in the bottom of the 7th- with no men on base anyway. Be smart- stay healthy. This is from someone that is 60- not a youngster- but these young studs on here know their stuff and are a great group. Ouuta here-Thanks 
PS- get some good pussy


----------



## airkooled05 (Apr 22, 2011)

*thank you again*

no insurance . thats a drag at my age . Lots of great input here  that is appreciated . 
The guy at the gym  that fixed me up had dramatic results will 1 cc per week . I am not looking for dramatic . Just feeling better and a little better results from my work outs .
Any way we will see what happens here . I will post some info when something good happens with this . Later Mates


----------



## airkooled05 (Apr 22, 2011)

I did neglect to mention the guy who fixed me up is 66


----------



## Hell (Apr 22, 2011)

airkooled05 said:


> no insurance . thats a drag at my age . Lots of great input here  that is appreciated .
> The guy at the gym  that fixed me up had dramatic results will 1 cc per week . I am not looking for dramatic . Just feeling better and a little better results from my work outs .
> Any way we will see what happens here . I will post some info when something good happens with this . Later Mates



1cc a week should make you feel better as that seems to be the upper range dosage for HRT. but even .75cc a week which would be 200mg of Test would be good. Try it out yourself and see. There are a few really good sponsors on here where you can get more for cheap if you wish.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 22, 2011)

yeah even .75 cc a week should have you gaining muscle and chasing skirts again


----------



## airkooled05 (Apr 23, 2011)

*thanks again*

I am going to start Monday . I will let you know  how it goes


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 23, 2011)

Good luck brother, utilize the free health clinic in Ur area to monitor Ur health after u start


----------



## ordawg1 (Apr 23, 2011)

If you are doing just one cc perweek- Iwould split the dose- Monday morn Thursday night- plus I go subq and keeps my levels much more stable.No insuranse doesn't mean- no bloodwork. You can stll pay out of pocket. I have insurase for my 4-5 times per year bloodwork- but I also have my blood tested a few more times out of pocket and isn't bad at all. Make sure to run liver support and also a few other things even at that dose. Luck on ya


----------



## airkooled05 (Apr 24, 2011)

thank you re the most recent responses . I will do just that . Have a great day


----------



## test42myhttp (Apr 24, 2011)

See Doctor, this is a no brainer.


----------



## stazilla (Apr 24, 2011)

I went to the Doc. Told him I was interested in TRT. He had my levels checked and sure enough i had the testosterone level of a 12 year old girl. Now I pin 250mg twice a month


----------



## WendysBaconator (Apr 24, 2011)

I wish i had friends like this at my gym 

Ohyeah , 50th post YEEAAAAAAH


----------



## vannesb (Apr 25, 2011)

airkooled05 said:


> I am going to start Monday . I will let you know  how it goes


Doctor is the way to go I get it from my doc because of low T levels.


----------



## airkooled05 (Apr 25, 2011)

I like the idea of splitting the dose . Thanks


----------



## airkooled05 (Jun 14, 2011)

after the sixth week ofwhich four weeks were a 1/4 cc per week and then in the fifth i wen to a half . I did the 6th week at another half cc and in afew days i was over the top . Racing heart .Anxiety  . Insomnia . Panic attacks . I guess its safe to say that  1/2 is too much for me . I will be glad when symptoms are gone . How long do they last ? It has been one week since my last half cc . Thanks


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 14, 2011)

airkooled05 said:


> in afew days i was over the top . Racing heart .Anxiety . Insomnia . Panic attacks . I guess its safe to say that 1/2 is too much for me . I will be glad when symptoms are gone . How long do they last ?


These are not symptoms of testosterone.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jun 14, 2011)

depo-test is good stuff.....that's the VA's preferred aas for TRT prescriptions


----------



## airkooled05 (Jun 14, 2011)

I went to doc because of all the  racing heart . He said it was the  depo .


----------



## jrp4277 (Jun 14, 2011)

He said it was the depo.  What did he recommend?


----------



## MDR (Jun 15, 2011)

What is the deal with these jackass threads lately?


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 15, 2011)

Even at a low dose of 200 mg a week you should still be loving life and chasing tail like you're 18 again. How long do you plan on running the test?  When you come off do you know about PCT?


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 15, 2011)

airkooled05 said:


> I did neglect to mention the guy who fixed me up is 66



 You guy's rock, never fucking give up!


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 15, 2011)

msumuscle said:


> Even at a low dose of 200 mg a week you should still be loving life and chasing tail like you're 18 again. How long do you plan on running the test?  When you come off do you know about PCT?



PCT Really ? 63 years old, never come off, cruise off into the sunset and bang everything you can


----------



## airkooled05 (Jun 16, 2011)

so if it bothers you that much why not just ignore it


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 16, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> PCT Really ? 63 years old, never come off, cruise off into the sunset and bang everything you can


 
HAHA I completely agree with you bud.  That's what I would be doing but I just figured eventually he'd come off and when he did he would need SOMETHING to keep SOMEWHAT of a normal test level.  Still gonna be low though cuz he's an old mang. Best advice would be to cruise for the rest of your life.


----------



## nick papageorgio (Jun 16, 2011)

stazilla said:


> I went to the Doc. Told him I was interested in TRT. He had my levels checked and sure enough i had the testosterone level of a 12 year old girl. Now I pin 250mg twice a month


 

250mg twice a month?? what did he give you? are you running hcg along with it? 

it seems like some of the guys here needto check out a guy that I use, 100% legit and easy to use..


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 18, 2011)

stazilla said:


> I went to the Doc. Told him I was interested in TRT. He had my levels checked and sure enough i had the testosterone level of a 12 year old girl. Now I pin 250mg twice a month



Twice a month is spread out too far, depo test peaks in 24 - 48 hours, I'm sure you feel great after your pin for a few days then its a long time for the next two weeks. You should try 125 a week, and that will help maintain a more constant level, no ups and downs


----------



## airkooled05 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok, so after four weeks at a 1/4 cc per week and then the second week of  1/2 i was over the top . Anxiety and racing heart that scared me to m knees in prayer . No kidding . i went to a  doc . he said it was  obviously way to much for me . he wants to let my systems natural chemistry take over and start again at much lower dose . less frequency too  . Thanks for all the input


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 19, 2011)

Sure it wasn't mental man? I mean 1/4 CC of 250mg is only 65mg, that's not even hrt dose. Your 1/2cc was only 125mg a week. That is roughtly hrt dose. Could be something else that was causing your anxiety? 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## airkooled05 (Jun 20, 2011)

i am  pretty sure . Over the top anxiety . He said it was the depo . I have tried to  rule out emotional issues . He didnt  do  tests . He said it was the depo . Too much


----------



## adrenaline (Jun 20, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Probably a good idea just to ask your dr. At your age he might even prescribe it to you.



I was going to say the same thing. It's likely your doc would prescribe it, and that's much better than not having a prescription.


----------



## airkooled05 (Jun 21, 2011)

the first month i felt so good . is it  ok to feel  better ? Thanks


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 21, 2011)

It sounds like you have a under-lying health issue you don't know about. I've never read about people having the issues you are having with test, yet alone a dose as low as that. I would get a full exam by a doctor and get some tests ran to be safe.


----------



## airkooled05 (Jun 22, 2011)

Doctor ruled out any underlying  health issues . Said I had the heart of an 18 year old . Electrolytes good . EKG good . If you look on the info on depo anxiety is one of the side effects . It causes some to terminate use of product . I do not need to terminate but stop for another week and reusme at a lower dose . I may not get an anabolic effect but if I feel better that is  my intended goal . Thanks to all


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 22, 2011)

Maybe you should get a second opinion. I've never read that 65mg of test would cause any side effects of any kind, hell I don't know what person would actually feel that. To each their own though. Good luck.


----------



## airkooled05 (Jun 23, 2011)

feeling a little better every day . We will see what happens . I will try again in two weeks at a reduced dose    Thank you to all


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 23, 2011)

Yep I would try and get a script, just get off the juice or dose very low for a few weeks and go get a blood test. At your age they won't bat an eyelash prescribing trt


----------

